# Shady Acre Homestead's 2016 Kidding Thread!



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So here are the girls this year  all due to kid end of March beginning of April.

Daisy Mae, JuJu bean, and Madeline


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

And here's Clarabelle....who I didn't breed so she can grow more...but she's cute, so why not add her to the thread


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Following, good luck!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Me following too! !

Juju bean is a lovely color. Happy kidding.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks...JuJu is 50/50 alpine/Nubian
Daisy is 75/25 nubian/lamancha
Madeline is full saanen


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Good luck! When are their due dates? Maybe ours will be kidding at the same time  I have 3 due the end of march and one on april fools.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

No dates, I think I put them with the bucks the first week of November...then I saw two bred but can't for the life of me remember when that was....(been busy with my daughter...she's been sick~she is hopefully on the mend now though)so anyhow...I'm thinking end of March through mid April?? Gosh, I hate not knowing!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I hope your daughter feels better soon! Sorry she's been sick, that's not fun. 

Oh man, no due dates? I hate not knowing! That's how I feel about my heifer, the other is possibly bred too, no due dates for either :GAAH:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks 
and yeah....I am a basket case this time around!I will be strictly checking for signs of impending labor :lol: This is gonna learn me to write it down!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Getting closer...the girls are getting really fat now! I'll have to get news pics asap...I really am hoping for moonspots from Daisy Mae..and doelings would be nice for some cash flow. Just finished taxes for the year :/ Seems there's more outgoing than incoming!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Anything new? How are your girls?

Following...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks for asking...they are all fat and lazy...lol...well except Clarabelle. I'm looking at end of March beginning of April.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

anything new?


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

NyGoatMom said:


> Thanks for asking...they are all fat and lazy...lol...well except Clarabelle. I'm looking at end of March beginning of April.


Aww, so long to wait.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Actually, yesterday JuJu seemed uncomfortable. Some yawning, pawing but could just be plain uncomfortable. She has really no udder yet, is a FF and I have no idea what she acts like when in labor yet. I'm pretty sure if she goes too soon, it'll be a sad outcome.  But, she's still hanging in there today...laying down a lot but all three are :shrug: Going to start upping the alfalfa pellets tomorrow. 
I'm pretty sure I was a couple of weeks into November before I put the buck in there...but it could have been a week into November? So they shouldn't kid for another week or two at least I *think*...I have GOT to start writing things down :lol:


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> Actually, yesterday JuJu seemed uncomfortable. Some yawning, pawing but could just be plain uncomfortable. She has really no udder yet, is a FF and I have no idea what she acts like when in labor yet. I'm pretty sure if she goes too soon, it'll be a sad outcome.  But, she's still hanging in there today...laying down a lot but all three are :shrug: Going to start upping the alfalfa pellets tomorrow.
> I'm pretty sure I was a couple of weeks into November before I put the buck in there...but it could have been a week into November? So they shouldn't kid for another week or two at least I *think*...I have GOT to start writing things down :lol:


Fingers crossed! I hope she holds out for you.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> ...I have GOT to start writing things down :lol:


I know the feeling lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm so busy too right now! I have 2 shows tomorrow ( my DD is vending at one, and me at the other) my pens need cleaning and my son and his wife will be here tomorrow night from Va....so you know it could be then! :lol:


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Don't let her know your schedule or she will go for sure!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Still hanging in there...and no udder on her either...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Daisy Mae looks so uncomfortable...there just has to be triplets in there. Madeline has a small bag started but JuJu is still udder-less :shrug:
Should be in the next week ray:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So, Daisy Mae is limping on her left rear hoof....she is absolutely huge. So worried about toxemia....should I give her something now? Or just wait and see? Her appetite is good...she seems to be drinking well, eating,peeing fine. Just the limp, which she did last year too but never had a problem.
Udder is still not full BUT I was reading through last years kidding thread for her (thank goodness for TGS) and it filled right before kidding.

I have upped her alfalfa pellets to 2 cups a day along with 3/4 cup sweet goat 18%, 1/4 c beet pulp shreds and 1/4 cup whole oats. She has free choice grass hay 24/7


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Here's a video of her from a few minutes ago. I put her in the kidding stall. Hope she's first...lol...(and yes, I know I sound like the girl on "That 70's Show in case anyone was thinking that!  ) Haha!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She sure is huge!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I know! She was last year too and had trips...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Sad news...so Daisy kidded sometime during the night and all three kids were dead when I found them. This is my first time having not been there and I feel really awful.  Looks like they were cleaned off but may have been trampled by the other girls? Anyway, very sad day here and I am just devastated. Two bucks and a doe. 
Mom is dropping afterbirth now and is calling for her kids...I really feel badly, I should have kept her in a kidding stall but didn't. Bad mistake...and very costly emotionally.

So needless to say, Madeline is now in a kidding stall...looks to be soon. I'm terrified I won't be there and we'll have dead kids. I hate when things like this happen...makes you question your ability to raise goats.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Aww, I'm sorry


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh no, I'm so sorry:hug: It's so hard to lose kids.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Im so Sorry! Things like this happen and most the time there isn't alot you could of done. We just have to use them as a learning experience. Im so sorry for your loss and hope Daisy does well.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

:hug: I am so sorry for your loss. 
Please do not feel like this is your fault--you are a great goat owner.
I hope Daisy feels better soon.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks LuvMyNigis! 
She is still calling for them occasionally ;( I have higher hopes for Madeline....she is in the kidding stall and JuJu is still outside but I'll be doing checks all night long until they kid.
DH is going to set up a web cam in the garage and by next year I'll have two very sturdy stall areas for them to kid in.....right now I have one with ducklings in it that wouldn't hold up to a goat, and the other has Madeline in it.
Just can't believe it...of all the luck....all three dead?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Soooo...Madeline is full force doe code and is still laying around chewing cud laughing at me :lol: BUT....

JuJu kidded twin doelings this morning :stars: They are currently in a box with a heat lamp (it's 22 today and we have 3 inches of snow and it's still snowing  ) plus JuJu is one who paws relentlessly and I was afraid she'd kill them. :angry: soooo, I pulled them and bottle fed them as much as they would take and they are passed out. Mom still hasn't dropped placenta...been 3 hours since she kidded.


Any idea how often they should be fed the first week anyone? Is it 2 hours round the clock? Thinking I am just going to bottle them...After Daisy's trips died..I am just out of energy right now to worry about mom trampling them to death. I hate when does do the aggressive pawing...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Here they are  Muffin and Lucy (named by DD)~Each weighs 5 lbs


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Would Daisy take them in?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She has no milk coming in...I am literally getting like 5 squirts a teat...her bag never filled :shrug:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are really cute!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you...the lighter one (Muffin) is super cute and a little more adventurous it seems


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

They're adorable!
Congrats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks Pam...they are bottle babies now.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So Madeline is still the star of the barn cam....she's laughing it up :brickwall: :lol:

The twin doelings are doing well so far. They are taking the bottle quite well  Lucy has weak pasterns but hoping the sel gel she got will straighten them more. She's getting around good though!
Muffin is super,duper cute and quick to learn...:angel smiley:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear that.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Madeline looks to have dropped for sure this time? :scratch: 

I think I'm seeing goat pooch in my sleep :lol: well, what little I'm getting! I'm up every 1 1/2 hours checking her and every 4 feeding bottle babies....I hope she goes soon! Anyone know how long after they drop is typical?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Here's a lil video of the cuties at 2 days old


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are too cute!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks! I think so too


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Aw! They are so cute!  Congratulations on adorable _twin doelings_! :kidred::kidred:

I'm so excited to see what Madeline gives you! She is inspirational to me!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh my gosh...she is killing me...lol...I just did some math and she has been 21 weeks since exposed ( I did not see her bred, that's when she went in with him) to the buck. I personally cannot feel ligs but her belly drops,then isn't. :hair: Her bag is about 3/4 full? but hasn't changed a whole lot in a while.
You can see her...laughing,always laughing at me! :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So I took some pics of Madeline this morning...I'm beginning to think I have a few more weeks!!! :hair:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

And here she is on my barn cam...

http://ustre.am/1vmUY


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

How have I been missing this!! 
Well I would tell you I think your wrong on a few more weeks but I've been watching 2 does for 10 days now and so it looks like they are due in 2+ weeks so what do I know  I just won't say anything so she will have them sooner lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

lol! Too funny! She has me fooled ...ligs seem to come and go....bag is 3/4 full...lots of grunting...seen some stretching. No discharge yet...that I've seen. The other girls kidded 3/31 and 4/4. I figure if she wasn't cycling right away that gives me 21 more days possible...so she only has like 2 weeks max...I don't see how she could go that much longer but you never know!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Pics of the cuties today


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I *think* Madelines ligs are gone...shhh!! Don't say anything out loud! :lol: Watching her like a hawk....:shades:


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> She has no milk coming in...I am literally getting like 5 squirts a teat...her bag never filled :shrug:


Hi Stephanie,

I was just reading through Daisy's kidding posts. It seems like I remember Jill commenting sometime about a doe's milk not coming in if the kids are dead before delivery. Not sure about the specifics, but maybe that's what happened. (Jill, is that right?) In which case, you being there or not would not have made one difference in the outcome. Just a thought. Sometimes we never know what went wrong. Sorry for your losses.
Congrats on the healthy kids.
Vicki


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks Vicki  Maybe you're right...hadn't thought of that. They looked full term...and were cleaned off....:shrug:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

That actually could be, because I think they stop producing milk as soon as the kids die?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hmmm...her production is increasing now though with me milking her twice a day...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

We could have babies today...Madeline is very uncomfortable. Or then again she could be pulling more code.....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hmmm...bubble going out and back in when she stands...no pushing yet


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, you are right, sounds like possible problems.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Not sure what to do...she seems fine. Even jumped on the gate thinking I'd give her food...saw babies moving so they are alive...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Some yawning and laying down concentrating at times...partial bubble when she's laying down but goes in if she gets up...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Maybe just give her more time? No goo yet


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Is the bubble clear or is it red solid looking?

Clear is baby at the door and she needs help right away.

Red solid bubble is slight prolapse. If it is going back in when she gets up, that is good. If it stays out, it must be put back in. But is very easy to tear and can cause her to bleed out if torn. 

Be there when she kids in case it stays out and in the way. The kids cannot be born if it is out and in the way. She may have to stand giving birth if that is the case. Or have it pushed into place if she is laying down to help so the kids can come out.
Have a vets phone number handy in case.

This is caused by multiple kids in there.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She's the one on the video Pam


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

No goo yet...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

No bubble


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Sooooooooo.......sick of watching her yet? Starting to feel my pain?? :crazy: She so looked ready last night and now today...nothing. I think my family is going to disown me if she doesn't go soon....I figure the longest she can hold out is roughly another week...:hair:


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

:crazy: Oh my gosh! Madeline, you are bringing me to the edge of my seat! Please, please, please have your babies soon! I can't wait!!!

This is a real nail-biter! :grin:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hahaha! Welcome to my pain!! :lol:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, she is a stubborn one, LOL


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I know  So annoying!!! But every day has to be closer, right?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, I think. :crazy::laugh:


----------

